

Undeclared martial law... and we applauded - jefframbo
https://plus.google.com/100157670154620604789/posts/YZE1Dx8YkXZ

======
naner
Devil's advocate here... what if this was all consensual? They asked people to
stay in their homes and businesses to stay closed, asked to search your
property, etc. I don't recall seeing Watertown citizens on their knees with
zip ties around their wrists. Maybe most people just cooperated and wanted to
help.

------
neilk
Counterpoint, from an information security researcher who actually lived
through the lockdown:

> I know we in infosec are paid to be paranoid but thinking that this was a
> "dry run” for some sort of coup is a little over the top even for us.

[http://abad1dea.tumblr.com/post/48488539386/thoughts-on-
the-...](http://abad1dea.tumblr.com/post/48488539386/thoughts-on-the-boston-
lockdown-from-the-edge)

------
nickdoesdesign
Oh please, this woman clearly doesnt live here. The media played it up.
Officials simply asked us and businesses to stay home and stay closed. We, the
citizens of Boston, complied because we felt that it would be the best for the
greater good. No tanks were at my door telling me to stay inside. No one was
arrested for walking down the block.

Take off the tinfoil hat once and a while...

------
sultezdukes
Yeah, it was very creepy how the mainstream media never questioned the
ramifications of an entire city being under newspeak "lockdown".

I'm sure there are lots of authoritarian types in government who are very
pleased with how docile the sheeple were during the manhunt for the Boston
bomber.

------
stray
The only thing wrong with this aquarium is that it's metal instead of glass.

So I can't see out.

No big deal, really. I can still swim around.

It does seem to be a little hot though. I mean really, really uncomfortably
hot.

 _Hey, wait..._

